# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Türk Dünyası >  Azerbaycan'ın Milli Kahramanı Mübariz İbrahimov

## veli

ibrahim.jpg
MÜBARİZ İBRAHİMOV KİMDİR?

Mübariz İbrahimov Ağakerim İbrahimov oğlu  Azerbaycan Silahlı Kuvvetlerinin askeri, Azerbaycan'ın Milli Kahramanı

Mübariz İbrahimov
7 Şubat 1988 - 19 Haziran 2010
Doğum yeri : Aliabad köyü, Bilesuvar, Azerbaycan
Ölüm yeri : Çaylı köyü, Terter, Azerbaycan
Bağlılığı : Azerbaycan Cumhuriyeti
Hizmet dalı : Azerbaycan Silahlı Kuvvetleri
Hizmet yılları: 2007 - 2010
Rütbesi : Uzman Çavuş (Gizir)
Madalyaları : Azerbaycan Ulusal Kahramanı



Hayatı

Mübariz İbrahimov, 7 Şubat 1988 tarihinde, Bilesuvar kazası Aliabad köyünde dünyaya gelmiştir. 1994 yılında Aliabad köyü şehit M.Piriyev ilkokulunda başlayıp 2005 yılında orta öğretimini tamamladı.

Aynı sene askeri görevini yapmak üzere hizmete alındı. Askeri hizmetini Azerbaycan İçişleri Bakanlığına bağlı Özel Kuvvetler Birliğinde sürdürmüştür. 2007 yılında askeri hizmetini Çavuş rutbesiyle tamamladı.

Bir müddet sivil işlerde çalıştıktan sonra 2009 yılının Ağustos ayında Uzman Çavuş (Gizir) rutbesiyle orduya katılmıştır. Bir süre sonra ise kendi talebiyle Azerbaycanın Karabağ cephe bölgesindeki askeri birliklerden birine atanmıştır. 2010 yılının Nisan ayından itibaren şehit olduğu güne kadar Terter kazasının askeri birliklerinden birinde hizmet etmiştir.

Kahramanlığı

19 Haziran 2010 tarihinde gece saat 23:30 civarında Gizir Mübariz İbrahimov yalnız başına iki ordu arasındaki 1 km mayın döşenmiş cephe hattını geçerek düşman birliklerinin yerleştiği tarafa intikal eder. Ermenistan Silahlı Kuvvetlerinin beklemediği anda Ermenistan Silahlı Kuvvetlerinin bulunduğu karakola baskın düzenler.45 Ermeni asker ve subayını öldürür. Daha sonra düşmanın kendi silahlarını kullanarak 5 saat boyunca düşman askerleri ile çatışmada bulunur. Düşmanın zayıf cinahlarını tespit ederek onlara ağır kayıplar verdirir. Mübariz İbrahimov sabah saatlerinde şehit düşer.

Mübariz İbrahimov'un babası Ağakerim İbrahimov'un anlattıklarından: "Olay günü sabah erken saatlerde beni telefonla aradılar. Oğlumun eve gelip gelmediğini sordular. Hatta çok miktarda silah götürdüğünü ve araziden uzaklaştığını bildirdiler. "Ben oğlumu tanırım, sınıra doğru gidin" dedim. Daha sonra mektubunu bulmuşlar..." 

Milli Kahraman

Azerbaycan Cumhurbaşkanı İlham Aliyev Azerbaycan Silahlı Kuvvetlerinin Uzman Çavuşu Mübariz Ağakerim oğlu İbrahimov'a "Azerbaycan'ın Ulusal Kahramanı" unvanının (ölümünden sonra) verilmesi hakkında kararını onayladı. Şehit askere bu unvan Azerbaycan Cumhuriyeti'nin erkinliğinin ve toprak bütünlüğünün korunmasında gösterdiği üstün hizmet ve reşadet sebebiyle verildi. Azerbaycan Cumhurbaşkanının diğer kararında Ulusal Kahraman Mübariz Ağakerim oğlu İbrahimov'un hatırasını ebedileştirmek amacıyla aşağıdaki çalışmalar yapılacaktır:

1. "Azerbaycan Respublikasının Bakanlar Kabinesi Bilesuvar rayonunun orta okullarından birine Mübariz İbrahimovun adının verilmesini temin etsin."
2. "Bilesuvar Rayon İcra Hakimiyyeti Bilesuvar rayonunda küçelərdən birinə Mübariz İbrahimovun adının verilməsini təmin etsin."

Mübariz İbrahimov (milli qəhrəman)

İbrahimov Mübariz Ağakərim oğlu (7 fevral 1988, Əliabad, Biləsuvar, Azərbaycan SSR - 19 iyun 2010, Çaylı kəndinin yaxınlığı, Tərtər, Azərbaycan)  Azərbaycan Milli Ordusunun giziri, Azərbaycanın Milli Qəhrəmanı, Azərbaycanda "ilin adamı" (2010).

Fəaliyyəti: hərbçi
Milliyəti: azərbaycanlı
Doğum tarixi: 7 fevral 1988-ci il
Doğum yeri: Əliabad, Biləsuvar, Flag of Azerbaijan SSR.svg Azərbaycan SSR
Vəfatı: 19 iyun 2010-cu il (22 yaşında)
Ölüm yeri: Çaylı kəndinin yaxınlığı, Tərtər, Azərbaycan bayrağı Azərbaycan
Ölüm səbəbi: şəhid olmuşdur.
Dəfn yeri: İkinci Fəxri Xiyaban, Bakı
Atası Ağakərim İbrahimov
Həyat yoldaşı:yoxdur
Uşaqları: yoxdur
Mükafatları: Azərbaycanın Milli Qəhrəmanı



Həyatı

Mübariz İbrahimov 1988-ci il fevralın 7-də Biləsuvar rayonunun Əliabad kəndində anadan olub. 1994-cü il şəhid M.Piriyev adına Əliabad kənd orta məktəbinin 1-ci sinfinə daxil olaraq 2005-ci ildə orada orta təhsilini başa vurub.

Həmin il həqiqi hərbi xidmətə çağrılıb. Əsgəri xidmətini Daxili Qoşunların "N" saylı hərbi hissəsinin Xüsusi Təyinatlı Bölüyündə keçirib. Həqiqi hərbi xidmətini 2007-ci ildə çavuş rütbəsində başa vurub.

Bir müddət mülki işlərdə işlədikdən sonra 2009-cu ilin avqust ayında yenidən gizir rütbəsində hərbi xidmətdə çalışmağa başlayıb. Bir müddət sonra öz arzusu ilə cəbhə bölgəsindəki hərbi hissələrdən birində xidmət etməyə başlayıb.

Qəhrəmanlığı

Təsdiq edilməmiş versiyalara görə 19 iyun 2010-cu il tarixində gecə saat 23:30 radələrində gizir Mübariz İbrahimov təkbaşına iki ordu arasındakı bir kilometrlik minalanmış sahəni keçir. Ermənistan Silahlı Qüvvələrinin çox sayda əsgər və zabitini gözlənilməz birinci həmlədə məhv edir. Sonra isə düşmənin öz silahlarını özünə qarşı istifadə edərək 5 saat onlarla təkbətək döyüşur. Düşməni ağır itkilərə məruz qoyur, onların zəif cinahlarını üzə çıxarır. Azərbaycan döyüşçüsü səhər saatlarında qeyri-bərabər döyüşdə qəhrəmancasına həlak olur.

Azərbaycan Prezidenti İlham Əliyev Azərbaycan Milli Ordusunun giziri Mübariz Ağakərim oğlu İbrahimova "Azərbaycanın Milli Qəhrəmanı" adının (ölümündən sonra) verilməsi barədə sərəncam imzalayıb. Şəhid gizirə bu ad Azərbaycan Respublikasının müstəqilliyinin və ərazi bütövlüyünün qorunub saxlanılmasında müstəsna xidmətinə və göstərdiyi rəşadətə görə verilib. Prezidentin başqa bir sərəncamı ilə Milli Qəhrəman Mübariz Ağakərim oğlu İbrahimovun xatirəsini əbədiləşdirmək məqsədilə aşağıdakılar qərara alınmışdır:

Rəsmi məlumatda Mübariz Ağakərim oğlu İbrahimov Azərbaycan Respublikasının müstəqilliyinin və ərazi bütövlüyünün qorunub saxlanılmasında müstəsna xidmət və rəşadət göstərərək qəhramancasına həlak olduğu göstərilmişdir.

Atası Ağakərim İbrahimovun dediklərindən: "Hadisənin səhəri günü tezdən saat 5-6 arasında mənə zəng gəldi. Soruşdular ki, oğlunuz evə gəlməyib ki. Hətta bildirdilər ki, çoxlu silah götürüb və ərazidən uzaqlaşıb. Dedim, mən oğlumu tanıyıram, sərhəddə tərəf gedin. Sonra da məktubunu tapmışdılar..."

Azərbaycan Respublikasının, Ermənistan Respublikasının və Rusiya Federasiyası Prezidentlərinin Dağlıq Qarabağ münaqişəsinin tənzimlənməsinə dair 27 oktyabr 2010-cu il tarixli birgə bəyanatına uyğun olaraq, eyni zamanda, Əsir və itkin düşmüş, girov götürülmüş vətəndaşlarla əlaqədar Dövlət Komissiyasının beynəlxalq təşkilatlarla apardığı müntəzəm və səmərəli danışıqların nəticəsində, Azərbaycan Respublikasının Tərtər rayonu istiqamətində Ermənistan hərbçilərinin hücumunu dəf edərkən 18 iyun 2010-cu il tarixdə şəhid olmuş Azərbaycan hərbçi İbrahimov Mübariz Ağakərim oğlunun meyiti 6 noyabr 2010-cu il tarixdə qarşı tərəfdən alınmışdır. Proses Əsir və itkin düşmüş, girov götürülmüş vətəndaşlarla əlaqədar Dövlət Komissiyası və Müdafiə Nazirliyi əməkdaşlarının iştirakı, Beynəlxalq Qızıl Xaç Komitəsinin vasitəçiliyi ilə həyata keçirilmişdir

Bir gün sonra, noyabrın 7-də Müdafiə Nazirliyinin Təlim-Tədris Mərkəzində keçirilən vida mərasiminə Azərbaycan prezidenti, Silahlı Qüvvələrin ali baş komandanı İlham Əliyev də qatılıb. Sonra şəhid qəhrəman İkinci Fəxri xiyabanda dəfn olunub

2010-cu il noyabrın 11-də Təzəpir məscidində prezident İlham Əliyevin adından şəhid hərbçilər - Milli Qəhrəman Mübariz İbrahimov və "İgidliyə görə" medalıyla təltif olunnmuş baş leytenant Fərid Əhmədovun xatirəsinə ehsan mərasimi keçirilib

Dövlət tərəfindən aldığı yüksək qiymət

Azərbaycan Prezidenti İlham Əliyev Azərbaycan Milli Ordusunun giziri Mübariz Ağakərim oğlu İbrahimova "Azərbaycanın Milli Qəhrəmanı" adının (ölümündən sonra) verilməsi barədə sərəncam imzalayıb. Şəhid gizirə bu ad Azərbaycan Respublikasının müstəqilliyinin və ərazi bütövlüyünün qorunub saxlanılmasında müstəsna xidmətinə və göstərdiyi rəşadətə görə verilib. Prezidentin başqa bir sərəncamı ilə Milli Qəhrəman Mübariz Ağakərim oğlu İbrahimovun xatirəsini əbədiləşdirmək məqsədilə aşağıdakılar qərara alınmışdır:

1. Azərbaycan Respublikasının Nazirlər Kabineti Biləsuvar rayonunun orta məktəblərindən birinə Mübariz İbrahimovun adının verilməsini təmin etsin.
2. Biləsuvar Rayon İcra Hakimiyyəti Biləsuvar rayonunda küçələrdən birinə Mübariz İbrahimovun adının verilməsini təmin etsin.

"Azərbaycanın Milli Qəhrəmanı M.A.İbrahimovun xatirəsinin əbədiləşdirilməsi haqqında" Azərbaycan Respublikası Prezidentinin 2010-cu il 22 iyul tarixli 1040 nömrəli Sərəncamının 1-ci bəndinin icrasını təmin etmək məqsədi ilə Azərbaycan Respublikasının Nazirlər Kabineti qərara alınmışdır:

Biləsuvar Rayon İcra Hakimiyyətinin Azərbaycan Respublikasının Təhsil Nazirliyi ilə razılaşdırılmış təklifini nəzərə alaraq, Biləsuvar şəhərindəki lisey-məktəb kompleksinə Azərbaycanın Milli Qəhrəmanı Mübariz Ağakərim oğlu İbrahimovun adı verilsin.

"Palmali" Şirkətlər Qrupunun prezidenti Mübariz Mənsimov tankerlərindən birinə Azərbaycanın Milli Qəhrəmanı Mübariz İbrahimovun adını verib. Mübariz İbrahimovun adını daşıyan gəmi 2010-cu ilin oktyabr ayının 15-də Türkiyədə "Beşiktaş" gəmiqayırma zavodundan suya endirilib. Türkiyədə suya endirilmiş bu gəmi hazırda Milli Qəhrəman Mübariz İbrahimovun adını dünya sularında tanıdır.

Milli Qəhrəman Çingiz Mustafayev Fondu və "ANS" Şirkətlər Qrupu Azərbaycanın ərazi bütövlüyü uğrunda göstərdiyi şəxsi fədakarlığa, Döyüş tapşırığını yerinə yetirərkən nümayiş etdirdiyi yüksək peşəkarlığa, Azərbaycan xalqınının döyüş ruhunun sarsılmazlığını sübut etdiyinə, Qəhrəmancasına şəhid olub şəxsi nümunəsi ilə cəmiyyətdə vətənpərvərlik ruhunu daha da möhkəmləndirdiyinə, Azərbaycan döyüşçüsünün Qarabağın işğalı ilə heç vaxt barışmayacağını bəyan edən dövlətimizin iradəsini nəyin bahasına olursa-olsun yerinə yetirməyə hazır olduğunu sübut etdiyinə görə, Azərbaycanın Milli Qəhrəmanı Mübariz İbrahimovu 2010-cu ilin adamı elan edib

Son məktubu

"Canım, atam və anam. Məndən sarı darıxmayın. İnşallah, cənnətdə görüşəcəyik. Mənim üçün bol-bol dua edin. Vətənin dar günündə artıq ürəyim dözmür. Allaha xatir bunu etməliyəm. Ən azından ürəyim sərinlik tapar. Şəhid olanadək bu şərəfsizlərin üzərinə gedəcəyəm. Şəhid olsam  ağlamayın. Əksinə, sevinin ki, o mərtəbəyə yüksəldim. Allaha ibadətlərinizi dəqiq yerinə yetirin. Çoxlu sədəqə verin. Seyid nəvəsi olaraq bunu etməliyəm. Allah böyükdür. Vətən sağ olsun. Oğlunuz Mübariz. Haqqınızı halal edin".

----------

